# Flamingo Rojo's 07/25 & 07/31



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

Not satisfied on our mission on Sunday the 25th, I went back out to 'mingo on my birthday the 27th with a buddy Charles.
We had a hard time getting the fish to eat the Gulp Shrimp.
So I switched over to a white Flappin' Shad and boy what a difference.
Ended the day with 8 reds and a trout.

Went back out yesterday, the 31st. 
Found an insane amount of fish.
They were laid up, tailing, plowing across flats.
We were on a solid bite for a couple hours.
Somehow managed to pull the hook on about 7 to 10 fish, we got broken off by two bruisers, and had another wrap up around the trim tabs and pop the line.
Not to mention the amount of other hits with bass masters classic hook sets that just slung out of their mouths. 

Came across around 40 snook as well.
They were schooled up on flats crushing mullet.
We couldn't get any to eat a gulp shrimp, or the Flappin' Shad.
I had a shot at one on fly, but couldn't get it to commit.
The snook were extremely spooky.

We came across a few schools of trout as well.
Pulled a couple of those out.

Lures of choice were Gulp Shrimp in New Penny and Natural, Gamber Flappin' shads in white. 
Even had some reds crush a white and blue MirrOdine.

Here are a few pics from the week.


----------



## makin moves (Mar 20, 2010)

good to see ya on the copperhead crushing the reds


----------



## skinnywater3 (Feb 8, 2009)

muy bueno amigo


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Good work bro!


----------



## paint it black (Nov 3, 2007)

> Good work bro!


How'd you end up today?


----------



## Alonzo_Sotillo (Oct 9, 2009)

Ended up with 21... Fish were slow to show and i decided to not wait and get going home... Its good to see that the fish are back in that area.. They havent been there since last summer (in those numbers)


----------



## HialeahAngler (Dec 18, 2008)

the first one is a mogan!


----------

